# Used machine



## Merle (Mar 1, 2022)

Just reaching out with a question for people with jar doctor machine. I purchase one used and I’m having a issue loading all 5 tubes and get them to spin. The drive bar seems to be slipping. After I get 3 tubes loaded it dies down and stops. Any ideas what I can do? I’ve cleaned all the rollers and drive bar cover. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hoping I don’t have to invest a bunch more money to grt on it going


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 2, 2022)

Ask the jar doctor, a friend of mine had issues with a machine and asked they jar doctor for help and they managed to correct his problem.


----------



## Merle (Mar 2, 2022)

I think the rubber had to adjust to the temp or something. I went down and messed with it before I came to work this morning and got them all going


----------

